# Thread overview popup is a nightmare



## Red Spire Press (Mar 11, 2004)

I've been seething about this for a while now and had to finally say something.  The popup that shows whenever your pointer is over a thread (i.e. always) is just brutal. It comes so fast in Safari that it invariably obscures what I'm trying to see - the thread title itself! Could this functionality somehow be moved into an option or preference? Cheers.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 12, 2004)

*Thread title is a hyperbole* 

Well, maybe not - I certainly think that it would be better if it only occurred when hovering right over a thread title, instead of in the whole cell. That's on the list to fix if possible. In the mean time, I'll see if we can adjust the latency time.

EDIT -- and... I can't. It's either on or off for everyone. We'll see if Michael can adjust the "hot area", though.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah, latency is likely a browser thing. It would definitely be better if the hovering text was attached to just the thread title and not the entire table cell!

Edit: not to mention having the thread previews at all adds a lot of bulk to an html page, thereby slowing down loading time and increasing server load. (Yes, I am a web developer/programmer in my other life.)


----------



## Mirth (Mar 12, 2004)

Red Spire Press said:
			
		

> I've been seething about this for a while now and had to finally say something.  The popup that shows whenever your pointer is over a thread (i.e. always) is just brutal. It comes so fast in Safari that it invariably obscures what I'm trying to see - the thread title itself! Could this functionality somehow be moved into an option or preference? Cheers.




I actually miss that functionality and I'm running Safari. Since the last board changeover, it doesn't work for me anymore. 

Or maybe it's because I'm using Stealth mode (just thought of that)...

Edit: Nope, changing back to default doesn't do it  So what version of Safari are you running and what version of Mac OSX? Me I'm running Safari 1.0.2 (v85.7) and Mac OS 10.2.8. I would really like to be able to see those popups again.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm on the latest Panther 10.3.2 + Safari 1.2. If I recall correctly, title tags were only implemented properly with the release of Safari 1.1.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 12, 2004)

Actually, the title tags used to work for me until the last board upgrade and it still works for me on Nutkinland. Who knows? 

I just went to apple.com and it looks like you have to have Mac OS 10.3 to run anything past Safari 1.0.x  I should be getting 10.3 soon, so I guess I'll just have to wait. 

Thanks for the info. How's Dark Legacies coming btw?


----------



## Red Spire Press (Mar 12, 2004)

It's possible that the old version of the board was using alt rather than title tags.

Dark Legacies is going great, thanks.  It's a very exciting time for us right now as everything comes together for the first release. We also have forums now: http://www.redspirepress.com/forums

Cheers. 

By the way Piratecat, let me know if you need any help with the forum software.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 12, 2004)

Red Spire Press said:
			
		

> We also have forums now: http://www.redspirepress.com/forums




Yeah, I know. I'm Member #5


----------



## Gez (Mar 12, 2004)

I want to say that I've no troubles at all. Maybe that's because I use Mozilla.

About page size, something that would shrunk them a bit would be to create .css file and link to them, rather than include the whole css code everytime in the header.


----------



## Mark (Mar 16, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I certainly think that it would be better if it only occurred when hovering right over a thread title, instead of in the whole cell. That's on the list to fix if possible.
> 
> ...
> 
> We'll see if Michael can adjust the "hot area", though.




This would be very welcome.


----------



## Len (Mar 16, 2004)

If anyone's keeping count of feature requests, add my vote to reduce the "hot" area for popups.


			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Thread title is a hyperbole



I have to admit, I have not had any actual dreams about mouseover popups.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 17, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> EDIT -- and... I can't. It's either on or off for everyone. We'll see if Michael can adjust the "hot area", though.




The key issue is that the title="preview stuff..." is now being placed on the TD tag rather than the A tag as before. I've emailed Morrus to see if he'll let me have access to the code and I might be able to tell Michael where the fix needs to happen to bring it back to its old behaviour.

Cheers


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds simple enough, PS.  Are you sure it is, though?  I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Mar 18, 2004)

The basic principle is simple, but the vBulletin PHP code might be torturous in the way it produces it. Hopefully Morrus will allow me to see the code and I can spot the place. 

Cheers


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> The basic principle is simple, but the vBulletin PHP code might be torturous in the way it produces it. Hopefully Morrus will allow me to see the code and I can spot the place.
> 
> Cheers




IO';lklk kjewewpo mnyu fdionbgferresa cxreopsasaerds

Hmmm...  Maybe not.

Too hard to type if I keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## Mark (Mar 20, 2004)

Any update on this?


----------



## Mark (Mar 21, 2004)

I see some posting by Morrus and M-squared, but no news yet...?  I wonder if I should just drop it...


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> I see some posting by Morrus and M-squared, but no news yet...? I wonder if I should just drop it...



Plane Sailing asked if he could look at the code, and I said yes, so with some luck he might spot how to do it.


----------



## Michael Morris (Mar 22, 2004)

It is done.  The problem lay in a template, not the PHP files.

Incidently, I also stumbled across how to remove the post icons from Stealth.

Note that previews still appear when you point at a link - but they don't appear when you point at the cell.


----------



## Fieari (Mar 22, 2004)

Huzzah!


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 22, 2004)

Once again, nice work MM.

Sometimes it is the little things that really make a difference, and this one was slowly getting to everyone. Thanks for putting in all the time and effort to make EN World a better place.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks MM for all your hard work!


----------



## Mark (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

